# Network and Sound Server Problem



## Majid (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I have installed FreeBSD 6.2 on my PC and cannot get network and sound system work. I have had no proevious experience with any OS other than Windows 98/XP. It took me hours to get X and KDE work on the box and that probably is an indication of how confussed/slow I am.

You may wonder why I have used FreeBSD 6.2, and need more details on the hardware and error messages I receive. I provide some background below.

Why *nix?
1. I am PHP developer and LAMP is ideal for me (have been using WAMP)
2. Windows performance degrades over time and I'm tired of reinstalling a fress OS every year

Why FreeBSD?
3. I have an old box which is too slow for XP+Anti Virus+My apps. I searched for a low-consumption OS and found FreeBSD might be a good candidate.

Why 6.2?
4. That was the only version I could get through a local mail order service.

My hardware
CPU: Pentium IV, 1.7
RAM: 512 MB
HDD: 30 GB
Network Card: VIA VT6102 Rhine II 10/100BaseTX

Errors:
When xstart finishes loading KDE I get the following error:


```
Sound server informational message:
Error while initilizing the sound driver:
device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)
The sound server will continue, using null output device.
```

When I want to browse to any site (e.g. google.com, or even localhost) I receive this error in Konqueror:

```
An error occurred while loading [url]http://google.com/:[/url]
Could not connect to host google.com.
```
or

```
An error occurred while loading [url]http://loaclhost/:[/url]
Could not connect to host localhost.
```


One more problem I'm having is that I cannot use my Kingstom Flash memory to save the log files to send here.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2010)

Handbook: 2.10 Post-installation
Handbook: 7.2 Setting Up the Sound Card
Handbook: 18.5 USB Storage Devices


----------



## Majid (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you SirDice. I started with the last issue (usb storage devices), and followed all the instructions to the point it comes to the following command:

`% mount -t msdosfs -o -m=644,-M=755 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/username`
For one thing my prompt is a # not % (and previous commands on that page had #); but I typed the command anyway and it resulted in this error message:


```
mount: exec mount_-msdosfs not found in /sbin:/usr/sbin: no such file or directory
```
So, still stuck


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2010)

Majid said:
			
		

> For one thing my prompt is a # not %


Root usually has a prompt ending in #, a regular user %. These commands should be entered as root.



> but I typed the command anyway and it resulted in this error message:
> 
> ```
> mount: exec mount_-msdosfs not found in /sbin:/usr/sbin: no such file or directory
> ```


You've made a typo in the command.


----------



## Majid (Dec 28, 2010)

I got my flash drive mounted with help from 
Handbook: 18.5 USB Storage Devices *and*
this blog article.

The command I used was:
`mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/fat`
Next, will go to network issue.


----------



## Majid (Dec 28, 2010)

Checked again. Cannot find any typo, and since the blog I mentioned also pionts to the error, I think the problem is not a typo.


----------



## Majid (Dec 28, 2010)

Can't believe it! The network is working too. Thanks.


----------

